# Looking for Lego People



## smile4loubie (May 19, 2010)

Strange question but does anyone have any or now of anyone who have Lego People they don't want or need?? 

Our wedding favours are going to be little lego people and a sweetie but they are so expensive to buy.

I would be eternally grateful for any.


----------



## rspence (May 19, 2010)

*ideas for you*

Hi you may have already tried but you could try posting a 'wanted' on websites like netmums.co.uk, gumtree, freecycle, - you join your local area section - maybe a few of us could post on your behalf in our areas and see if we get any responses? Perhaps thats what you are asking of us! I'll try posting a wanted on my netmums website right now for you.

cool idea for favours.


----------



## smile4loubie (May 20, 2010)

Thank You very much!!! =)


----------



## CarolK (May 28, 2010)

i know that this may not help you loads, but I have got one lego fireman you are welcome to have if its any good. One down, hundreds to go !


----------



## smile4loubie (May 28, 2010)

Yes please!! This would be very helpful!!


----------



## cocacola (May 28, 2010)

Sorry I haven't got any. But a person on Ebay has quite a few for sale http://shop.ebay.co.uk/dizeh/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340


----------



## CarolK (May 28, 2010)

if you want to pm me your name and address, I will pop in post for you - no problem.


----------

